# Free Art to Practice : )



## Darkicydevil

Hi everyone! I would like to get better at drawing fish. (Bettas specifically) So if anyone would like, I'll paint a picture of their betta : ) I will draw it in the pose its in, in the reference probably : )

Here is my first attempt at a betta:










I need practice so I'm opening 3 slots and I'll open more if people actually like them (kinda insecure bout my art haha) thanks everyone I can't wait to see your pretty boys and girls! <3


----------



## Skyewillow

could you do my funny faced girl, Stargazer?


----------



## Darkicydevil

Skyewillow said:


> could you do my funny faced girl, Stargazer?



I'll do my best! : D


----------



## MattsBettas

Can you do my hmpk boy?









I love your style btw!


----------



## Darkicydevil

MattsBettas said:


> Can you do my hmpk boy?
> 
> View attachment 112882
> 
> 
> I love your style btw!



Yup! I'll try after I finish the first one~ 

and thank you so much >///<


----------



## Darkicydevil

Skyewillow said:


> could you do my funny faced girl, Stargazer?



Here you go! Drawing fish is great practice they can be difficult subjects haha. I love your girl! Her pink tones are so pretty! <3


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Could you do my girl, please? o:


----------



## Darkicydevil

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> Could you do my girl, please? o:



Sure! after matts. : ) I'm gonna start on his tommorow and they will probably both be done by tommorow night : ) (its 3 am where I am haha)


----------



## trilobite

Oooh those are real good! Could you please do my guy :-D


----------



## isochronism

Those are EXCELLENT!!! I would not just say that.


----------



## Skyewillow

Darkicydevil said:


> Here you go! Drawing fish is great practice they can be difficult subjects haha. I love your girl! Her pink tones are so pretty! <3


Very awesome! it looks like a painting! Thank you!


----------



## Darkicydevil

isochronism said:


> Those are EXCELLENT!!! I would not just say that.


Aww!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH <3


----------



## Darkicydevil

MattsBettas said:


> Can you do my hmpk boy?
> 
> View attachment 112882
> 
> 
> I love your style btw!


Here you go!


----------



## MattsBettas

Thank you so much! That is insanely beautiful and amazingly lifelike!


----------



## LucidSong

I love the way you draw your bettas (my last attempt looked like a blob of color on a pice of paper) If by chance you could, might you do one of Spangle here?


----------



## Darkicydevil

LucidSong said:


> I love the way you draw your bettas (my last attempt looked like a blob of color on a pice of paper) If by chance you could, might you do one of Spangle here?



I would be happy to once I finish the others! : D


----------



## Indigo Betta

very lovely art, if you ever get time please could you do my indigo.


----------



## Sivan

Could you do my boy in my profile picture? He is the Betta who brought me into this world of fish care and sadly passed away....


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

When and if you ever get time with this huge line up I would love a pic done of Chibisaur, for Syriiven... He is soon to go to her. Your pics are so life like and beautiful! Love the style.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is the one with the weird fins... The gimp of the spawn


----------



## EmmaBlake

Wow I love your art! Will you please do one of my betta when you have the time?


----------



## Mar

inSecure, that's crazy! I'd paid for your art, its really good! What programs do you use? Tablet or mouse?


----------



## Darkicydevil

Hi everyone! Just wanted to say I got really busy these past 2 weeks or so with school, work, Mother's Day, my future betta, the commisions I have been having to do for some people, and my gift I painted for my mom for Mother's Day. 

I do plan on starting on the rest of these lovely fish tommorow hopefully, maybe ill even try to finish one tonight. No more requests till these are done tho! Thank you so much for all the interest everyone! I'm so flattered!


----------



## Darkicydevil

Mar said:


> inSecure, that's crazy! I'd paid for your art, its really good! What programs do you use? Tablet or mouse?


Huh? Is this directed at me? Or meant for another forum?


----------



## Mar

Pffffft. For you of course! Stop being so modest!


----------



## Darkicydevil

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> Could you do my girl, please? o:



I have a question, does his top fin have holes? I'm pretty sure this is just the camera angle right?


----------



## Darkicydevil

Mar said:


> Pffffft. For you of course! Stop being so modest!


o/////o  oh thanks >//u///< I use a tablet! (PHHFFTTT I CANT EVEN WRITE MY NAME WITH A MOUSE) and I use Paint Tool SAI <3


----------



## Darkicydevil

Here are 2 new ones! 










the colors were kind hard on this one so it didnt turn out quite right I'm sorry : ( I hope you like it anyway : (










Here is is yours trilobite! He is so beautiful! I didn't do him justice <3


----------



## Darkicydevil

Next to complete:

1. LucidSong
2. Indigo Betta (Could I please have a picture?)
3. Sivan (Could I please have a picture?)
4. BeautifulBetta123
5. EmmaBlake


----------



## Indigo Betta

here you go 

i liked the pose he was in but the glass had white spots on it which was annoying so could you paint it without the silly white spots please.


----------



## Mar

Darkicydevil said:


> o/////o  oh thanks >//u///< I use a tablet! (PHHFFTTT I CANT EVEN WRITE MY NAME WITH A MOUSE) and I use Paint Tool SAI <3


ME NEITHER. I hate using mouses(mice?) everything just turns out like, nasty.

Paint Tool SAI is really good I hear, I use the photoshop thing that came with my tablet, and occassionaly GIMP for the easier stuff.

Do you do anything else besides fishes? I'd love to see them!


----------



## Darkicydevil

Mar said:


> ME NEITHER. I hate using mouses(mice?) everything just turns out like, nasty.
> 
> Paint Tool SAI is really good I hear, I use the photoshop thing that came with my tablet, and occassionaly GIMP for the easier stuff.
> 
> Do you do anything else besides fishes? I'd love to see them!



Yeah, I used to draw a lot, but I mostly doodle now. I'm terrible about starting projects and never finishing them. I feel very tired all the time from work and such. 

I painted this for mothers day since my mom loves faeries: 










I used a reference photo, but went with my own colors and theme. All the interest is embarrassing me >////< youre so nice!


----------



## Mar

Holy crap that's amazing. You could make serious money from your art!!

sorry, :s didn't mean to embarass, but when I see talent I pounce ;o
Your mom must've loved that lmao. I got my mom a dying orchid


----------



## Darkicydevil

Mar said:


> Holy crap that's amazing. You could make serious money from your art!!
> 
> sorry, :s didn't mean to embarass, but when I see talent I pounce ;o
> Your mom must've loved that lmao. I got my mom a dying orchid



awwww!!! >///u///< I have only ever done 2 commissions since Im so shy. One was online, and one was designing a karate patch for a karate school to go on their uniforms. 

I DO very BADLY need a liquid test kit, and I was gonna possibly trade art for a old one or extra one someone doesnt need. or maybe thinking of opening $1 commissions on here since I need money to support my fishkeeping. (GAWD equipment and supplies are expensive!)


----------



## Janan

I love your art and would really appreciate a drawing of Miracle. His color has deepened since this picture (more like my avatar), but all else is good.


----------



## Darkicydevil

Here you go LucidSong! I LOVED painting your betta's long flowing fins!! So pretty x3 










Next to complete: 

1. Indigo Betta 
2. Sivan (Could I please have a picture?)
3. BeautifulBetta123
4. EmmaBlake


----------



## Darkicydevil

Janan said:


> I love your art and would really appreciate a drawing of Miracle. His color has deepened since this picture (more like my avatar), but all else is good.


We will see! My slots are full right now, but I really appreciate the interest, and your betta is just so pretty <3


----------



## LucidSong

Darkicydevil said:


> Here you go LucidSong! I LOVED painting your betta's long flowing fins!! So pretty x3


Oh my goodness. He looks amazing. Thank you so much!


----------



## Darkicydevil

LucidSong said:


> Oh my goodness. He looks amazing. Thank you so much!



no problem! So excited and happy you like it x3


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

Darkicydevil said:


> Here are 2 new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the colors were kind hard on this one so it didnt turn out quite right I'm sorry : ( I hope you like it anyway : (


It turned out lovely! Thank you.  To answer your question, those are actually spots on her dorsal, not holes. Both of my bettas have spots on their dorsals. My boy has spots on most of his fins, but my girl only has them on her dorsal, from what I can tell.


----------



## Janan

Darkicydevil said:


> We will see! My slots are full right now, but I really appreciate the interest, and your betta is just so pretty <3


OK, thank you very much. Meanwhile, I'll enjoy watching your art unfold with all of the other beautiful fishies.


----------



## Darkicydevil

Janan said:


> OK, thank you very much. Meanwhile, I'll enjoy watching your art unfold with all of the other beautiful fishies.



aww!!! >///<


----------



## Indigo Betta

Darkicydevil said:


> Here you go LucidSong! I LOVED painting your betta's long flowing fins!! So pretty x3
> 
> 
> 
> Next to complete:
> 
> 1. Indigo Betta
> 2. Sivan (Could I please have a picture?)
> 3. BeautifulBetta123
> 4. EmmaBlake




me next, i can't wait to see my drawing!!!!!:redyay:


----------



## Mar

Darkicydevil said:


> awwww!!! >///u///< I have only ever done 2 commissions since Im so shy. One was online, and one was designing a karate patch for a karate school to go on their uniforms.
> 
> I DO very BADLY need a liquid test kit, and I was gonna possibly trade art for a old one or extra one someone doesnt need. or maybe thinking of opening $1 commissions on here since I need money to support my fishkeeping. (GAWD equipment and supplies are expensive!)


WETARG
Do more commissions!
$1 is a good place to start here, but i'd slowly up it since your art is worth more than that. 

And yeah fishkeeping can get super expensive.

I'ma message you ;o


----------



## Darkicydevil

Indigo Betta said:


> me next, i can't wait to see my drawing!!!!!:redyay:


I'll get on it as soon as I can! : D I am very upset, I went to petco today to get my first betta, (gone for several hours since its a hour and a half away) and I left your painting open while I was away. When I came back my brother had turned off the comp and all my progress was gone! ;A;

I am gonna have to start all over, but I'll get it out tommorow probably or later tonight. I'm very worried about my new betta right now so I'm a little preoccupied but your boy is beautiful and I cant wait to try painting him again! <3


----------



## Darkicydevil

Mar said:


> WETARG
> Do more commissions!
> $1 is a good place to start here, but i'd slowly up it since your art is worth more than that.
> 
> And yeah fishkeeping can get super expensive.
> 
> I'ma message you ;o


awww really?????? >///u///< thats so nice. I have seen art much better than mine for $1 so im very flattered 

IKR??? 

and yay!!! :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Just saying, you are way too hard on yourself, your art is definitely amazing and people I am sure would buy it. $1 is pretty heap for your talent. Good place to start, I am sure you will have lots of buissness. What does your new fish look like?


----------



## Darkicydevil

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Just saying, you are way too hard on yourself, your art is definitely amazing and people I am sure would buy it. $1 is pretty heap for your talent. Good place to start, I am sure you will have lots of buissness. What does your new fish look like?



o///o so many nice people on here! <333 thank you for the amazing encouragement >////< and I'll post some better pics when he is healthy and more comfortable in my tank : D

He is a Elephant Ear HM! So happy!!! Thats exactly what I wanted <3 I just hope he gets healthier and more vibrant... I'm scared he wont make it through the night cause he seems so fragile....


----------



## copperarabian

Wow, your art really is awesome! I'm featuring you on my betta tumblr on the 14th at noon pacific time. Let me know if you want me to link it back to a deviant art or other website. Right now the caption is



> Some awesome betta art by a very talented artist on bettafish.com, username Darkicydevil


If you have time could you do my boy Asgard(rip)? I would love to see him in your beautiful art style


----------



## Mashiro

These are wonderful!!! Can I please have one?

This is Maximus, who is almost 3 years old now. :3


----------



## Darkicydevil

Well idk yet my slots are full right now and this starrted with me saying I was only gonna do like 3 lol, but I might try to get to it once my slots are empty again
: )


----------



## Darkicydevil

copperarabian said:


> wow, your art really is awesome! I'm featuring you on my betta tumblr on the 14th at noon pacific time. Let me know if you want me to link it back to a deviant art or other website. Right now the caption is
> 
> if you have time could you do my boy asgard(rip)? I would love to see him in your beautiful art style :d


omg. Are you for real? I was like, crying cause i think my betta is gonna die and this made me squeal. Im still really depressed but holy crap so awesome

Which ones you gonna feature?????? Lucids and stargazer? ahhhhh so excited!!!! and I will try to find time for your boy, he is beautiful. my slots are full right now, but I will try to find time when they are empty again


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Dark: Your artwork is absolutely amazing. Do you have a deviantart page? I would love to follow you on there. I've been trying to do my little angel Cass in photoshop, but I honestly just suck. xD So if you ever get through this huge line-up of people, I would love one of my breeding-stripe-heavy Cass to remind me that she's happily swimming under the Rainbow Bridge. I can pay for the commission if you'd like. :3
















Kinda hard to see the blue tips on her fins and such, but those are the best pictures of my little ghost fishy I have. Please pm me if you want me to pay for the commission. It really does mean a lot to me! <3 Thanks so much. <3


----------



## Darkicydevil

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> Dark: Your artwork is absolutely amazing. Do you have a deviantart page? I would love to follow you on there. I've been trying to do my little angel Cass in photoshop, but I honestly just suck. xD So if you ever get through this huge line-up of people, I would love one of my breeding-stripe-heavy Cass to remind me that she's happily swimming under the Rainbow Bridge. I can pay for the commission if you'd like. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to see the blue tips on her fins and such, but those are the best pictures of my little ghost fishy I have. Please pm me if you want me to pay for the commission. It really does mean a lot to me! <3 Thanks so much. <3



oh my goodness! a commision???? wow... I was thinking about trying to open a dollar maybe 2 dollar commisions, but I felt really nervous about it I feel akward asking for money... haha and in answer to the deviantart, I USED to have one a VERY long time ago with extremely old art, and dont want anything to do with that account at this time. I would rather open a whole new page with my new art since I improved so much. Its like night and day. haha but I was thinking about starting a new deviantart. 

btw, sorry bout your fishy's passing, she was really cute. I would be happy for yours to be the first commision I do : ) I am trying to get through this last list of requests, then I might open a commision thread. and I think I will start on that deviantart now that I think about it more. 

you are very kind <333 you made me be like OMG I just dont know what to say about all the good things people are saying to me Im not used to it so shy! >//u//<

anyway I will attempt yours soon after these last few requests, though I wish the photos were a bit better they will do. : ) unless there is a unedited version of the top photo


----------



## Darkicydevil

Here you go Indigo Betta! I feel like he turned out a lot better the first time but I lost all my work thanks to my brother turning the comp off. 










He was a beautiful boy. I'm sorry about your loss, but I hope this makes you feel a little better : ) <3


----------



## Darkicydevil

Next to complete: 

1. BeautifulBetta123
2. EmmaBlake
- Sivan (Could I please have a picture?)


----------



## Darkicydevil

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> When and if you ever get time with this huge line up I would love a pic done of Chibisaur, for Syriiven... He is soon to go to her. Your pics are so life like and beautiful! Love the style.


He is the one on the bottom? The only one without the red crowntail fins?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Darkicydevil said:


> Here you go Indigo Betta! I feel like he turned out a lot better the first time but I lost all my work thanks to my brother turning the comp off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a beautiful boy. I'm sorry about your loss, but I hope this makes you feel a little better : ) <3


its awesome thank you so much!! i loved Indigo and seeing art of him always makes me happy<3 Thank You :yourock:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is the one in the centre has weird fins... They all have red fins so I don't think that will help.. He does have ct finnage but his ay on the caudal are... Not there but he has other rays. The one on his dorsal does stick out like that, I will take a better pic right now. How is your fish?


----------



## Darkicydevil

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> He is the one in the centre has weird fins... They all have red fins so I don't think that will help.. He does have ct finnage but his ay on the caudal are... Not there but he has other rays. The one on his dorsal does stick out like that, I will take a better pic right now. How is your fish?


Well I been posting a lot on the fish care section, but don't get very many answers. 

ohhhh ok then! : D


----------



## Darkicydevil

The picture you posted should be fine : )


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I just took some pics for you he is now in his own tank so it was easier.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Here is another one just incase lol.


----------



## Darkicydevil

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Okay I just took some pics for you he is now in his own tank so it was easier.


Thank you these are perfect! I'll get started on them after I get some lunch/breakfast. So It should be done by late afternoon! : ) Shouldnt take long since its a small fish! <3


----------



## LucidSong

Darkicydevil said:


> no problem! So excited and happy you like it x3


I showed it to my grandmother (who isn't of the sort that sits at home and makes cookies all day) and she said that was a really good pic and asked how I got him to stay so still. XD then it hit her that it wasnt a picture.
They do look so real though


----------



## Darkicydevil

LucidSong said:


> I showed it to my grandmother (who isn't of the sort that sits at home and makes cookies all day) and she said that was a really good pic and asked how I got him to stay so still. XD then it hit her that it wasnt a picture.
> They do look so real though



wow! thats awesome >///u///< ah you showed it to your grandma and she liked it


----------



## copperarabian

Darkicydevil said:


> omg. Are you for real? I was like, crying cause i think my betta is gonna die and this made me squeal. Im still really depressed but holy crap so awesome
> 
> Which ones you gonna feature?????? Lucids and stargazer? ahhhhh so excited!!!! and I will try to find time for your boy, he is beautiful. my slots are full right now, but I will try to find time when they are empty again


When you have another group of 5 I'll feature you again  

I'm so sorry to hear about your betta! It's so hard when they aren't doing well, just keep the water clean and keep hope, if he does pass away don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sper pumped about this pic! Can't wait!


----------



## Darkicydevil

copperarabian said:


> When you have another group of 5 I'll feature you again
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your betta! It's so hard when they aren't doing well, just keep the water clean and keep hope, if he does pass away don't be too hard on yourself.


My favorite pictures are the 3 I posted on my deviantart page : ) 

I know.... he appears to be doing better but I'm still so worried...


----------



## Darkicydevil

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Sper pumped about this pic! Can't wait!


I hope you like it! short finned fish and crowntails are usually a bit harder but I hope you will still like it! <3


----------



## Darkicydevil

Indigo Betta said:


> its awesome thank you so much!! i loved Indigo and seeing art of him always makes me happy<3 Thank You :yourock:


no problem you rock!! <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

He is actually long finned but only like 4 months old. He also is a gimp lol.


----------



## Darkicydevil

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> He is actually long finned but only like 4 months old. He also is a gimp lol.



ohhh his fins just look spikey so fish like crowntails and with spikey fins always take the longest to try and replicate accurately


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay I understand. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Darkicydevil

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Okay I understand. Looking forward to it.


Well, I hope this isnt disappointing, the colors turned out a little on the duller side I think, so it didnt turn out quite right unfortunately. I hope you like it anyway though : )


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

It is wonderful! Thanks sooo much!


----------



## Darkicydevil

yay!! no problem! so happy you like it! <3


----------



## belleangel33

Oh wow these are amazing! When you get caught up I would love one!

I gave you the choice these are my two favorite Bettas

Denali the blue, purple and white Crowntail.

Sky the White and blue Halfmoon.

Whichever one you want to do.


----------



## Fenghuang

Hi, Darkicydevil, I just want to say you have amazing talent. I love your style so much. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Darkicydevil

belleangel33 said:


> Oh wow these are amazing! When you get caught up I would love one!
> 
> I gave you the choice these are my two favorite Bettas
> 
> Denali the blue, purple and white Crowntail.
> 
> Sky the White and blue Halfmoon.
> 
> Whichever one you want to do.


Wow! they are beautiful! however, right now after I finish the last request I wont be taking any more for a little while. I am gonna go ahead and open a commision thread tonight though and they will be sold for $1-$2 each. with discounts for multiple fish. so if you are interested please let me know.
I would love a chance to try and paint them they are beautiful! 

However, right now I am wanting practice drawing snails and other tank mates. I will be doing those for free for now till I am more confident in drawing them. So please let me know if you have any : )


----------



## Darkicydevil

Fenghuang said:


> Hi, Darkicydevil, I just want to say you have amazing talent. I love your style so much. Keep up the great work.


thank you so much you are so kind!!!!<3


----------



## Darkicydevil

Here you go EmmaBlake! <3


----------



## Janan

Oh, that one is beautiful! I can't wait for the day you add me to the list!


----------



## Darkicydevil

Janan said:


> Oh, that one is beautiful! I can't wait for the day you add me to the list!



Well for now requests are closed, maybe in the future I'll open them again but for now, I'm going to be opening $1-$2 commisions since these requests were for practice. 

I wanna save up enough money to get a testing kit and some other supplies online. So all money would go toward that basically.

I REALLY appreciate how nice you have been and that you like my art though <333 brings a smile to my face


----------



## MattsBettas

1-2 bucks is a good price until demand rises! Your art is definatly good enough to be paid for. Btw making the photos print friendly is a good option, especially since people might want to frame them 

Here's a ramshorn from one of my tanks that you can practice on if you want (photos didn't turn out to great, I blame the acrylic tank lol.)-


----------



## Skyewillow

Darkicydevil said:


> However, right now I am wanting practice drawing snails and other tank mates. I will be doing those for free for now till I am more confident in drawing them. So please let me know if you have any : )


if you want any of them for practice let me know, I'll get pictures:
Horned Nerite
Malaysian Trumpet Snail
Ramshorn Snail
Trapdoor Snail
Cherry Shrimp
African Dwarf Frog
Guppies
Pygmy Cories
Otocinclus
and Albino Bristlenose Plecos.

*These are the tankmates to my girls*


----------



## EmmaBlake

Darkicydevil said:


> Here you go EmmaBlake! <3


OH my GOSH that is SO beautiful!!! Thank you so much


----------



## Darkicydevil

MattsBettas said:


> 1-2 bucks is a good price until demand rises! Your art is definatly good enough to be paid for. Btw making the photos print friendly is a good option, especially since people might want to frame them
> 
> Here's a ramshorn from one of my tanks that you can practice on if you want (photos didn't turn out to great, I blame the acrylic tank lol.)-
> 
> View attachment 121738


really???? awww >///< thank you so much <333 I just feel awkward >///< 

yay!!! thank you I need to practice snails so those are still free for now everyone! 

All betta tankmates are still free for more practice : ) 

I plan on opening the commision thread tonight since that blog will be posted tommorow and I would like to link to it.


----------



## Darkicydevil

EmmaBlake said:


> OH my GOSH that is SO beautiful!!! Thank you so much


youre welcome! he was really pretty to paint. I love the veiltails flowy fins <3 so fun to paint <3


----------



## Darkicydevil

Skyewillow said:


> if you want any of them for practice let me know, I'll get pictures:
> Horned Nerite
> Malaysian Trumpet Snail
> Ramshorn Snail
> Trapdoor Snail
> Cherry Shrimp
> African Dwarf Frog
> Guppies
> Pygmy Cories
> Otocinclus
> and Albino Bristlenose Plecos.
> 
> *These are the tankmates to my girls*



oh MY! THATS AWESOME!!! I need practice on ALL tank mates, so anything you would like to see painted would be fantastic! <3


----------



## Skyewillow

I didn't hunt down the baby bristlenoses, or the rams, and the Oto was not very helpful, but I got almost everyone! I got quite a few of our ADF, Pancake.
Skyewillow's Non Bettas!


----------



## copperarabian

That blue veil tail is stunning! 

If you want practice on other fish here's a few good choices that I've had in the past. I'm not asking you do to them all, just giving you options if you think any would be fun to draw to further your skill. As you saw I'm a photographer, having inspiration is always the best way to do art so I'm just offering interesting looking fish.












14" sail fin pleco(I had this boy for 14 years)









Gold mystery snail










African butterfly fish


----------



## Darkicydevil

copperarabian said:


> That blue veil tail is stunning!
> 
> If you want practice on other fish here's a few good choices that I've had in the past. I'm not asking you do to them all, just giving you options if you think any would be fun to draw to further your skill. As you saw I'm a photographer, having inspiration is always the best way to do art so I'm just offering interesting looking fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" sail fin pleco(I had this boy for 14 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold mystery snail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African butterfly fish



Omg those are stunning pictures! I will probably try and practice on all of them tommorow! (I have painted 5 different things today I am worn out with art for tonight haha) 


So excited though! thank you!


----------



## Darkicydevil

Skyewillow said:


> I didn't hunt down the baby bristlenoses, or the rams, and the Oto was not very helpful, but I got almost everyone! I got quite a few of our ADF, Pancake.
> Skyewillow's Non Bettas!



I love it!!!! I will defenitely paint some of these to start practicing betta tankmates! you have so many !!! :-D


----------



## Darkicydevil

*Please read*

*HI EVERYONE 

*Yay! Now that I have your attention, I just wanted to let everyone know that betta requests are now currently closed. I have a commission thread open now:

www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2053642#post2053642

Please feel free to stop by I would really really appreciate it. Just so everyone knows, I am still taking betta tankmates requests, as well as other species of fish! So still feel free to post requests for them!


*THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT 
I feel so much better about myself, and like I might actually be able to take this feedback, and start to branch out with my art. Maybe even make something of it. I love you all, thank you!
*


----------



## Mar

Darkicydevil said:


> *HI EVERYONE
> 
> *Yay! Now that I have your attention, I just wanted to let everyone know that betta requests are now currently closed. I have a commission thread open now:
> 
> www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2053642#post2053642
> 
> Please feel free to stop by I would really really appreciate it. Just so everyone knows, I am still taking betta tankmates requests, as well as other species of fish! So still feel free to post requests for them!
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT
> I feel so much better about myself, and like I might actually be able to take this feedback, and start to branch out with my art. Maybe even make something of it. I love you all, thank you!
> *


Yay! Super happy for you! 
I'll order as soon asI can.


----------



## Darkicydevil

Mar said:


> Yay! Super happy for you!
> I'll order as soon asI can.


aww!!!! thank you so much >////u///< I appreciate that soooo much <3


----------



## justmel

I WILL be visiting your commission thread in the near future, but here's a couple you could practice on if any look good to you. You do great work.


----------



## Skyewillow

Justmel, I love your Cory!


----------



## Darkicydevil

justmel said:


> I WILL be visiting your commission thread in the near future, but here's a couple you could practice on if any look good to you. You do great work.



Thank you!! I love the pictures!! I like the snail <3 and yay!! thank you! I will be honored to work with you <3


----------



## justmel

I took some pictures for you today while cleaning my tanks. I don't expect any picture of anything from these, just some for you to play with and use for practice if you'd like.


----------



## Darkicydevil

justmel said:


> I took some pictures for you today while cleaning my tanks. I don't expect any picture of anything from these, just some for you to play with and use for practice if you'd like.



Thank you!!!! I adore the stripey-snail! and the mystery snail! I am so pleased to get all these practice pictures <3 In my free time when I'm not doing school or at work or doing commissions, I love to practice new art!


----------



## justmel

Darkicydevil said:


> Thank you!!!! I adore the stripey-snail! and the mystery snail! I am so pleased to get all these practice pictures <3 In my free time when I'm not doing school or at work or doing commissions, I love to practice new art!


I missed one that might be fun & might be more of a challenge. Was taking a picture of the snail, but couldn't leave the fry out when I saw him there.


----------

